# Internet choice



## spikygv (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello,
I am using dialup right now . I would like to go for broadband . Which wud u recommend . I do loads of ( plan to do ) downloads . I think i wud prefer an unlimited one. I was looking at the UL900 plan . why is it that speed is still 256 on this one ? And do you have to pay phone charges when u're connected to net on this one ? ( does connecting to net in ul900 mean that i'm talking in phone and i pay for how long im connected ? )

Thanks.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Mar 1, 2007)

Nope, Phone and Internet are seperate. This is the major benefit of Broadband. You wont be paying anything for Interent except 900+Taxes. 

I have no clue about speeds of BSNL since i use Airtel beacuse they had unlimited plans from the day they started here and i wanted an unlimited plan.

As for speeds, i get 25-30kbps (kilo bytes and not bits) download speed at all times


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Mar 1, 2007)

^^ nice avatar buddy !

2007- Year of Broadband.
BSNL rocks...i wud recommend dat u shud go for HOME500 Plan....with upto 2mbps speed i think it is the best plan ever offered...Download limit- 2.5GB/Month and 2AM-8AM unlimited download...
         Your query regarding the usage charges has been answered by sukhdeep. Am using the Home 500 Plan and very satisifed with the service that BSNL offers. I download arnd 2GB data on an average daily during HAPPY HOURS... 
Go for it .!

Why to go for UL900 plan and shell out a few extra bucks when you get extrmly gud speedz and 2.5GB daytime limit...


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Mar 1, 2007)

Nobody can beat BSNL/MTNL broadband service. If you have lots of downloading, go for Rs.500 or more pack so that you can also utilise night free downloading. You have to pay a fixed charge for the monthly use and if you exceed alotted data transfer, you have to pay extra. Your phone calls bills and broadband although appear on the same bill, are charged separately.


----------



## azad_singh (Mar 1, 2007)

BSNL is the best.......................no one can beat BSNL


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 1, 2007)

yes,BSNL is best choise at the present.But many times I have heard that they have poor customer feedback.Airtel has got good customer feedback.I am also using airtel 999 unlimited (256kbps)plan.

But currently airtel is not offering speed upto 2mbps...so,better go for BSNL/MTNL if U have choise.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 2, 2007)

i would remomed, BSNL with Home Plan 500

also if possible then wait a bit.. let Vodafone to come to the market....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 2, 2007)

^^^^..hey why to wait for vodafone...
when voda will come in indian market and will offer excellant package,he will shift to that.Why to waste time for Vodafone.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 2, 2007)

ok . i have dropped ul plans . i'll go for bsnl . thanks a lot for clearing my doubts abt billing . wats that vodafone ? i havent heard of it . Could u explain. 
If i go for the home500 plan , i'll have to keep computer on for 24x7 . I use the comp for practically morn to eve for songs or games or work . so turning on at night too ?? will it be ok ? i intend to buy a dx10 card in may . Is it ok to keep on the comp forver with that ?heating probss , will it come ?? as of now , on intense gaming for several hrs on the 915g gives me 54 temp . I wat after buying the card ? so will keeping on the comp for 24x7 be ok ?

thanks.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 2, 2007)

Broadband in India hahaha lol its still dial up as compared to other countries broadband.


----------



## spikygv (Mar 2, 2007)

quite true.
anyway , what speeds do u get while downloading ( regular and torrent ) on home500 and ul900 ?
thanks


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Broadband in India hahaha lol its still dial up as compared to other countries broadband.


 
Very very true


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 2, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> ^^ nice avatar buddy !
> 
> 2007- Year of Broadband.
> BSNL rocks...i wud recommend dat u shud go for HOME500 Plan....with upto 2mbps speed i think it is the best plan ever offered...Download limit- 2.5GB/Month and 2AM-8AM unlimited download...
> ...





			
				Sridhar_Rao said:
			
		

> Nobody can beat BSNL/MTNL broadband service. If you have lots of downloading, go for Rs.500 or more pack so that you can also utilise night free downloading. You have to pay a fixed charge for the monthly use and if you exceed alotted data transfer, you have to pay extra. Your phone calls bills and broadband although appear on the same bill, are charged separately.



If you live in delhi , MTNL SUCKS !! Sincere request , DONT GO FOR IT ... they appear chep but their services are Baaaaddd . Thats a  understatement .. its pathetic. Also AFIK MTNL dosent offer *night ul* on any plan @ 2 mbps . I am not sure if even BSNL provides .. Best choice for broadband totally depends on the area you live in .. BSNL UL900 is i think the best ..

Oh and when we mean broadband .. its quite a joke


----------



## spikygv (Mar 3, 2007)

now im quite confused . how's the speed on hom500 and ul900 in regular downloads and torrent downloads ? im asking this coz ul900 has 256kbps while home 500 has 256kbps to 2mbps .


----------



## spikygv (Mar 3, 2007)

now im quite confused . how's the speed on hom500 and ul900 in regular downloads and torrent downloads ? im asking this coz ul900 has 256kbps while home 500 has 256kbps to 2mbps .


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 3, 2007)

One thing you should very clear is : MTNL and BSNL are very different . Rates , Plans and Service. Now i am not very sure about the BSNL plans but acc to me the home500 plan has 1.5 gb dl cap with speeds *upto* 2 mbps ( with no night ul i.e : night time dl is also counted) while the ul900 plan is on 256kbps with all time ul ( no data caps whatsoever) 
Correct me if i am wrong


----------



## alok4best (Mar 3, 2007)

See frnds,whether u knw or not bt AIRTEL is far better than BSNL. I m using BSNL bcoz Airtel has no free nodes at my place..AIRTEL uses DSL which is better than ADSL..and qos is also great..no disconnection..


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2007)

Maverick340 said:
			
		

> One thing you should very clear is : MTNL and BSNL are very different . Rates , Plans and Service. Now i am not very sure about the BSNL plans but acc to me the home500 plan has 1.5 gb dl cap with speeds *upto* 2 mbps ( with no night ul i.e : night time dl is also counted) while the ul900 plan is on 256kbps with all time ul ( no data caps whatsoever)
> Correct me if i am wrong



take a look at this dataone(i think same as bsnl ) page.

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

now tell me whats mtnl , vodafone ? 
plz put the download speeds of airtel , bsnl ( home500 & ul900 )
and what abt the pc heating prob if i keep it on for 24x7 ?
I dont mind shelling out 400 bucks more , but whats the better choice . If download speed in hom500 is 200KBps and ul900 is 25KBps then i think its better to go for home500 . so what do u say ? i can get airtel connections easily over here(mysore) . so can u tell the plans and actual download speeds  both in torrents and usual downloads in airtel ?

thanks.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 4, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> ^^^^..hey why to wait for vodafone...
> when voda will come in indian market and will offer excellant package,he will shift to that.Why to waste time for Vodafone.



sorry... i thougtof my self... as for me afording so much isnt possible... as if he doesnt have BSNL land line, he will have to take one... which will cost some near about 1k plus modem may 2k so 3k for start up for BSNL.... and when shifting may be same for Vodafone...

as i thought of my self, seemed that i couldnt afford that extra

   

now if one can afford sure he/she can take now and shift any time...


----------



## Pragadheesh (Mar 4, 2007)

till last yr airtel was d best... but now bsnl simply rocks with its 2mb d best plan is d 500one..  wid ul900 one cant expect n=much speed esp in torrents... so its better to opt for d 500plan..


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 4, 2007)

I keep repeating this quite often... No single provider can be claimed to be the best..!!! Services, customer care, plans... they all very from place to place.. I think you can realise the differences opf opinion from the posts above.. In my place, BSNL is the best.. Airtel or others don't even come close..! However, in Chenai or Bangalore or Delhi, it may be different..

So, my advice:
Consult your friends, relatives and neighbours who use broadband in the same city as yours.. try to get their opinions and then choose the best one suited for you.. In a forum like this, you are bound to get umpteen different opinions..!


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2007)

i suppose u're right . Very well then .I shall do that .oh and just one thing , how much speed do u get in ul900(torrent and regualar downloads )/ thanks.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 4, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> take a look at this dataone(i think same as bsnl ) page.
> 
> *www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
> 
> ...



Well BSNL and MTNL are both govt owned companies but its called MTNL in delhi and mumbai. Rest of the country its called BSNL. Now MTNL are moneysuckers..They dont have nice plans like BSNL. BSNL's home500 plan is very nice.. you get night_ul + 2.5 GB in the day. So if you are the type of person who can restrict downloads in the morning, then good. the home500 plan is good. However if you wnt to dl all day long then the home900 plan is suited. In the home 500 plans your speeds will vary from 256kbps - 2mbps ( utor will give speeds of 30 - 200 kBps) while the home900 plan is only upto 256kbps ( speds wont go more than 35 -40 kBps )


----------



## spikygv (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks. i'll go for home500


----------



## alok4best (Mar 4, 2007)

^^^^^^^^
BSNL

Home 500--speed 256Kbps to 2Mbps with night Unlimited(2AM-8AM) free DL/UL limit is 3GB I guess.No rent free landline.
Home 900UL plus-->speed constant 256Kbps with ZERO phone rental.

AIRTEL

Plan 699-->Speed 128Kbps unlimited(256 Kbps during nights) with rent free landline and modem/router.
Plan 999-->Speed 256Kbps constant with rent free landline and modem/router.

Customer support..
U need to go to BSNL office to deposit ur bill..or can opt for online billing or can pay at easy one centers(In bangalore).
Airtel-u can go to Airtel shop or can pay online or ask Airtel representative to come at ur doorstep to collect ur bill(now this is called customer support). 
If something wrong with ur connection-wait for few days in case of BSNL/ u can get a compensation of 100rs in next bill if ur problem is not solved within 4 hrs In case of AIRTEL(another example why PSUs suck).

and I m using BSNL..so dnt think I have done any partiality in above post. In UL connection I get average 30KBPS speed on torrents.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 5, 2007)

alok4best said:
			
		

> ^^^^^^^^
> BSNL
> Home 500--speed 256Kbps to 2Mbps with night Unlimited(2AM-8AM) free DL/UL limit is 3GB I guess.No rent free landline.


Gawk ! free dl limit is 3Gb @ night .. i am sure you didn't mean that .. but the sentence is a lil misleading ..


----------



## alok4best (Mar 5, 2007)

^^^^^The sentence is not misleading..I said Unlimited at nights..and during day it is 2.5GB..sorry for quoting 3GB...I was nt sure whether its 3 or 2.5...Traffic counted includes downloads and uploads both..


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Mar 6, 2007)

The cable-wallah in my locality is trying to get me to take sify broadband instead of BSNL.

He says it is cheaper in the long run since there is only a flat rate charge per month. Set up is also cheaper because no modem is required and service (he promises) will be prompt unlike in BSNL.

So what is he NOT telling me?


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 6, 2007)

I am using Sify Night Unlimited and it is awesome. In my city ony BSNL and Sify is present. And here Sify is far better than BSNL in service.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 6, 2007)

usually BSNL 900+ Plan roxks for broadband i m using it


----------



## aj27july (Mar 6, 2007)

yo.
2 mbps is not slow.
go for bsnl 900 plan


----------



## spikygv (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks.
how's the speed in sify?
if i can get 100KBPS in hom500 and 30KBPS in ul900 , i prefer the home500.
__________
thanks.
how's the speed in sify?
if i can get 100KBPS in hom500 and 30KBPS in ul900 , i prefer the home500.


----------



## jainshubhanyu (Mar 13, 2007)

sagargv said:
			
		

> thanks.
> how's the speed in sify?
> if i can get 100KBPS in hom500 and 30KBPS in ul900 , i prefer the home500.
> __________
> ...



When you get your bill, then you will change your plans about speed. IMO, it is ALWAYS better to go with less speed  as against peace of mind. With an UL connection, you know that your speed is less but you also know that you are not going to get jolts in your behind when you get the bill for that month. With a LIMITED connection, even though the speeds are high, you know that the limit will be reached faster, and you will MOST DEFINITELY get beautiful jolts in your behind when you see the bill. 

No offence meant .... 
__________
And, as personal experience, I can tell you two things.

1. I am on Plan 699 UL on Airtel. They say the speed is 128kbps. I can tell you that it is 90% on the lower side of it, browsing or downloading. 

2. Once I shifted to their 999 UL for a month, and thr same problem. The speeds were always on the lower side, and only in night when they say they double the speed, did I get some nice speeds. Still, the speeds were well below the theoretical DOUBLED limits they said.

3. (Bonus) Also, Airtel specifically mentions UPTO while giving the speeds. Doesn't that ring a bell?

==================

Coming to BSNL, their plans start at 256kbps. No issues. Supposing the speed drops also, and it will, it will still be higher than Airtel at any given point of time, for the lone reason that there are no contention ratios here as in Airtel. Further, using download managers, you can extract higher speed from a BSNL connection. Airtel connection extracts a KB or two more, BSNL connection extracts  many KBs more out of the same 256kbps connection. 

For a 128kbps connection Airtel says the contention ratio is 1:2, meaning you will get a minimum of 64kbps. Remember you are paying for 128. In 256 plan, the contention ratio they state is 1:4, essentially again a 64kbps connection. There is no such thing in BSNL, they say 256 minimum, so rest assured that you will most definitely get around 180 CONSTANT, menaing both in browsing and downloading - and you will get much much higher speeds in downloading with download managers.


----------



## 24online (Mar 13, 2007)

i stick too my local cable operator... b/s of it has less users compare too bsnl/airtel/tata  and therefore gives me higher speed...also most of offices use this isp r closed at night..and most of ppl dont interested of warez downloading...so free bandwidth shared among some ppl...


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 14, 2007)

I get 30 KBps in my 256 kbps sify conn


----------

